# Triumph Graveyard, Warrington - July 2010



## evilnoodle (Oct 10, 2010)

There is a Triumph restorer in Warrington and he has a scrapyard of donor cars. It is an interesting poke-about, and quite photogenic.

Visited with Ceejam.










































Hope you like


----------



## lost (Oct 10, 2010)

I very much like derelict cars as well as derelict buildings, this is most welcome.


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 10, 2010)

Cheers, lost


----------



## stevejd (Oct 10, 2010)

aargh more poorly TR6's I can't afford


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 10, 2010)

stevejd said:


> aargh more poorly TR6's I can't afford



You wanna see the restored ones 

We need to go back and get pics of them!


----------



## TK421 (Oct 12, 2010)

Rusty cars hiding in weeds does it for me mate, nice one!


----------



## ceejam (Oct 12, 2010)

A few of mine from the same day, loved this place, as noods says the restored ones are fantastic and we do need to revisit, so peeps can see these cars didn't die in vain.


























thanks.


----------



## hanal (Oct 15, 2010)

Fantastic Photo's and a great find..i restored a TR6 around 11 years ago
very rare car.


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 15, 2010)

I remember as kids,this guy around the corner from us having this rusted out old Triumph Stag.We asked him if he would sell it to us; he half agreed to the idea,but upon us turning up with the said money,proclaimed we had inspired him to do the old girl up himself.
True too his word,a couple of years later he had this gorgeous maroon Triumph Stag done up to pristine beauty,the guy was good enough to give us all ride in the car that had filled our childhood dreams; we felt like kings riding in that beautiful car.


----------



## ceejam (Oct 15, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> I remember as kids,this guy around the corner from us having this rusted out old Triumph Stag.We asked him if he would sell it to us; he half agreed to the idea,but upon us turning up with the said money,proclaimed we had inspired him to do the old girl up himself.
> True too his word,a couple of years later he had this gorgeous maroon Triumph Stag done up to pristine beauty,the guy was good enough to give us all ride in the car that had filled our childhood dreams; we felt like kings riding in that beautiful car.



Thats a really nice gesture of him, I remember being offered a Triumph 2000 when i was 16, bright yellow and looked gorgeous, seeing as i was too young to drive,and even if i had waited until i was 17 could never afforded to run it, Mum and Dad soon put that to bed. I did get given a Vauxhall Viva for my 17th birthday by my brother however, not much of a compromise really, but hey it was a car.


----------

